# tach



## roberts263 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking for a tach for a case 210B gas tractor ... Can anyone help me out ??? Thanks Bob


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob you might want to put your request in the classifieds section too.
Cheers, oh and welcome to the forum we do like to see pictures of your machines as well.
:aussie:


----------

